# VPN on Gentoo?

## kwa71

Hello All,

I was just wondering how to go about setting this up.

Thanx. --kwa71

----------

## mike155

There are many VPN solutions...

Please tell us what you want to do.

----------

## 389292

Also provide other info. What's your DE, do you want to do it in GUI or in the terminal?

----------

## kwa71

I guess we'll start there and move on if I don't like it. I wan't to harden my distro any way that I can. I can only use IPV4 through my ISP tho. I don't think any IPV6 tunnels will help me out on that front. 

Please bear w me as I don't know how I should limit this thead/post.

Thanx. --kwa71

----------

## Hu

I am not familiar with Terminal VPN.  What package provides this?

----------

## 389292

 *Hu wrote:*   

> I am not familiar with Terminal VPN.  What package provides this?

 openvpn

----------

## joanandk

 *kwa71 wrote:*   

> I was just wondering how to go about setting this up.

 

Are you looking for an end to end solution or are you going to use a VPN provider? If you could give us information what your goal is, then we might help you finding the appropriate solution.

BR

----------

## gentoo_ram

We need lots more information like:

Are you looking to have other devices get access to your local network?  What kinds of devices?

Do you want to route traffic from a mobile device through your server?

Do you want to securely connect your network to another network?

Are you trying to attach to a commercial VPN service from your computer?

You really need to spell out exactly what problem you're trying to solve because there are many different possible solutions.

----------

## Hu

 *etnull wrote:*   

>  *Hu wrote:*   I am not familiar with Terminal VPN.  What package provides this? openvpn

 With what flags?  OpenVPN is a console program, but it does not provide anything with term in the name, so I don't think it is Terminal VPN.

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *etnull wrote:*    *Hu wrote:*   I am not familiar with Terminal VPN.  What package provides this? openvpn With what flags?  OpenVPN is a console program, but it does not provide anything with term in the name, so I don't think it is Terminal VPN.

 

Take a look at https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/OpenVPN

openvpn can be configured to act like a client or like a server.

----------

## mirekm

I think he is looking for openssh.

----------

## 389292

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *etnull wrote:*    *Hu wrote:*   I am not familiar with Terminal VPN.  What package provides this? openvpn With what flags?  OpenVPN is a console program, but it does not provide anything with term in the name, so I don't think it is Terminal VPN.

 

I did not mean TUI or ncurses support, only the setup procedure through a terminal.

----------

## jamapii

The "traditional" use for a VPN is to connect 2 sites together over the Internet, or to connect to the network at home from far away.

For this, I think openvpn is mostly used on both ends. There are some alternatives: ipsec with openswan, libreswan, others. tinc 1.1 (does anyone use this?). wireguard (for early adopters).

I don't use ipsec because it's too complicated. tinc might be a viable option.

For this, you must install and configure openvpn on both ends. Also it is optional, but preferred that you create your own CAs (certificate authority) and use certificates, this is useful for more than just VPN.

...

Now, the other use for a VPN is for Internet privacy ("hardening"). You choose a VPN provider, and they give you the connection configuration. This is often based on openvpn, again. You probably get a .ovpn file that goes into /etc/openvpn.

For Internet privacy there is also tor, and there is another alternative ... which would not be called a VPN. But most people rather use a VPN provider.

----------

## genbort

Many users are preferring OpenVPN as it supports various operating systems.

There are many substitutes for OpenVPN. Among them, I hope WireGuard is faster, more secure, and a much simpler protocol than OpenVPN.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kwa71,

Lets start again. 

Define the problem you want to solve rather than you perceived solution. 

You will get lots of help with VPN here but it may not fix your problem.

----------

## szatox

Edit: nevermind.

Nice necrobump, Sally01

----------

